# What Kind Of Computer Fan ?



## mark.farrell1 (16/1/08)

Hi all

I am going to purchase a computer fan for my chest freezer and was wondering what kind of fan have you guys used, how much and how did you power it.

Thanks guys


----------



## cliffo (16/1/08)

mark.farrell1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am going to purchase a computer fan for my chest freezer and was wondering what kind of fan have you guys used, how much and how did you power it.
> 
> Thanks guys



I'm running a 12volt 120mm computer fan connected to a a 9 volt power supply - seems to do the job pretty well.

Cost $8 from local computer shop. I think the power supply was from an old printer but not sure - found it in a cuppboard at work.

cliffo


----------



## troydo (16/1/08)

Hi mark, 

You have to use the search function! there are heaps of threads about this out there!

Anyhoo im using a 80mm fan powered by and old phone charger


----------



## justsomeguy (17/1/08)

12 volt 100mm I think with a 12 volt plug pack.

Try to get a ball bearing fan if you can rather than one with brass bushes. It will last longer and is less likely to seize up due to the cold or condensation.

gary


----------

